# I lost this pen this week end



## Dalecamino (Jun 16, 2014)

But, I know where it is :redface: My older cousin from Tucson and, her husband came to visit. We all met at a restaurant. They have always shown interest in my pens so, I took this one along to show them. In the parking lot, we were waiting for other family members to arrive so, I thought it was a good time to show it. Handed it to her husband and, showed him it had a triple start cap. After looking it over he catches up with my cousin and, says "Hey, look at Chucks pen!" She takes it and, says..."OH...it's a Fountain Pen!" I LOVE Fountain Pens" "Thank You Chuck" :redface: I started to ask to, have it back....then remembered  when I was about 8 years old, my mom sent me to stay with them for awhile. They were so good to me, I didn't want to go back home. It was worth the pen. 

Now, about the pen....Blue Ice Cebloplast (I believe) #5 Heritance nib Rhodium plated parts. I only got two photos before the camera developed some issues with memory card. Thanks for looking!


----------



## firewhatfire (Jun 16, 2014)

I have been told I was and still  "good for Noththing"

Can I see your pens.  I see why she liked it.


----------



## Sataro (Jun 16, 2014)

Easy to see why she liked it. A very nice looking fountain pen!


----------



## mredburn (Jun 16, 2014)

Great Pen, you do realize Chuck that you can always make another. They on the other hand cannot. And isnt half the fun making them?


----------



## sbell111 (Jun 16, 2014)

You're a good egg.


----------



## JohnU (Jun 16, 2014)

Beautiful work Chuck!  That's one of my favorite materials to make pens from.  Not the easiest material to work with but it sure makes a pretty pen.


----------



## Dalecamino (Jun 16, 2014)

firewhatfire said:


> I have been told I was and still  "good for Noththing"
> 
> Can I see your pens.  I see why she liked it.


Thank you Phil



Sataro said:


> Easy to see why she liked it. A very nice looking fountain pen!


Very much appreciated! Thank you.



mredburn said:


> Great Pen, you do realize Chuck that you can always make another. They on the other hand cannot. And isnt half the fun making them?


Yes, Mike I do have more of this material and, more brass. Most of the fun IS making them. The rest of the fun is seeing the smile on their face when they receive them. I was going to make another one anyway :biggrin:



sbell111 said:


> You're a good egg.


Thanks Steve. I kind of like being an egg :biggrin: (I think)



JohnU said:


> Beautiful work Chuck!  That's one of my favorite materials to make pens from.  Not the easiest material to work with but it sure makes a pretty pen.


Thanks John. I DO have to agree with you about the material. Pretty stuff!


----------



## Hendu3270 (Jun 16, 2014)

Impressive! I think you made that pen for them and just didn't know it yet. Well done.


----------



## mark james (Jun 16, 2014)

Chuck.....  Great Pen, Great story!!!


----------



## stonepecker (Jun 16, 2014)

A great pen and a wonderful memory for yourself.

Priceless.


----------



## Mintman (Jun 16, 2014)

Beautiful!  I love your components.  Are you plating them yourself?


----------



## OZturner (Jun 16, 2014)

Beautiful Pen, Chuck.
Being positive, If you have to loose a pen, then better that you know where it went and see their joy and delight. 
Another positive, I wonder how many people she has shown it too? 
That’s Great Advertising.
 
I know, It's easy for me to be so philosophic, as it wasn't my pen.
Brian.


----------



## Dale Lynch (Jun 16, 2014)

Looks like you figured out those calipers.Nice pen by the way.


----------



## Dalecamino (Jun 16, 2014)

Hendu3270 said:


> Impressive! I think you made that pen for them and just didn't know it yet. Well done.


That's a great way to look at it. Thanks!



mark james said:


> Chuck.....  Great Pen, Great story!!!


 Thanks Mark!


stonepecker said:


> A great pen and a wonderful memory for yourself.
> 
> Priceless.


Indeed! Thank you.



Mintman said:


> Beautiful!  I love your components.  Are you plating them yourself?


 Thank you. I have them professionally plated.


OZturner said:


> Beautiful Pen, Chuck.
> Being positive, If you have to loose a pen, then better that you know where it went and see their joy and delight.
> Another positive, I wonder how many people she has shown it too?
> That’s Great Advertising.
> ...


Thanks Brian. She likely hasn't shown it to many as, they are still here in Indiana. I hope she will show it around when, they return to Arizona.



Spanx said:


> Looks like you figured out those calipers.Nice pen by the way.


 :biggrin::biggrin: LOL! I made this one before the other pen. It was the M3 blank that, messed me up. Thanks!


----------



## mikespenturningz (Jun 16, 2014)

That is a beauty Chuck. Great recovery on where it went too. It is always nice to put a smile on the face of some else. It just makes you feel good..


----------



## Wood Butcher (Jun 16, 2014)

Well done on several fronts friend.
WB


----------



## Dalecamino (Jun 17, 2014)

mikespenturningz said:


> That is a beauty Chuck. Great recovery on where it went too. It is always nice to put a smile on the face of some else. It just makes you feel good..


Thank you Mike.



Wood Butcher said:


> Well done on several fronts friend.
> WB


 I like that! :biggrin: Thank you Bill.


----------



## bluwolf (Jun 17, 2014)

Man, you sure took a long time to pay them back for their kindness...

Nice job on the pen, the blue and silver look great together.

Mike


----------



## Dalecamino (Jun 18, 2014)

bluwolf said:


> Man, you sure took a long time to pay them back for their kindness...
> 
> Nice job on the pen, the blue and silver look great together.
> 
> Mike


 Thanks Mike. I thanked them both times I saw them since then.:redface: Those are probably my favorite color combos.


----------



## johncrane (Jun 18, 2014)

Great looking pen Chuck! luv the blank and design.


----------



## Dalecamino (Jun 19, 2014)

johncrane said:


> Great looking pen Chuck! luv the blank and design.


 Thank you John. I really like this material.


----------



## twhosking (Jun 19, 2014)

*stolen pens*

I just started turning in December and if made about 30 pens had them in a case in my truck which got broke into today and now got stolen. how frustrating as we all know here hand craftsmanship can never be replaced difficult day


----------



## William Menard (Jun 20, 2014)

twhosking, it is unfortunate that some people steal and feel they are entitled to something they didn't work for. Makes me sick. I will turn that negative into a positive, send me your address in a pvt message and I will mail you a pen kit and blank, let me know what bushings you have. Maybe if 29 other turners feel like I do then you will have 30 pens in no time.


----------



## mmyshrall (Jun 20, 2014)

William Menard said:


> twhosking, it is unfortunate that some people steal and feel they are entitled to something they didn't work for. Makes me sick. I will turn that negative into a positive, send me your address in a pvt message and I will mail you a pen kit and blank, let me know what bushings you have. Maybe if 29 other turners feel like I do then you will have 30 pens in no time.



Hey Tom,

Sorry to hear about the lost collection.  PM me with the same info and I will send a kit and a blank.  Also, apologies to the OP for the thread highjacking.

Michael


----------



## William Menard (Jun 21, 2014)

twhosking, can you send me your address so I can send you a few kits to help with the stupid and worthless thieves. I don't mind paying it forward to another pen turner.


----------



## Twissy (Jun 21, 2014)

Beautiful work Chuck. Love the elegant design of the hardware and it looks like the plater has done them justice!


----------



## Rick_G (Jun 21, 2014)

A nice looking pen Chuck.  At least it sounds like it went to a good home.  Just goes to show you, never show your work to a relative you like unless you are prepared to lose it.


----------



## Dalecamino (Jun 21, 2014)

Twissy said:


> Beautiful work Chuck. Love the elegant design of the hardware and it looks like the plater has done them justice!


Thank you John. Yes, the plating is of high quality indeed.



Rick_G said:


> A nice looking pen Chuck.  At least it sounds like it went to a good home.  Just goes to show you, never show your work to a relative you like unless you are prepared to lose it.


 Thank you Rick. This pen could not have gone to a better person. Your advice is well taken :biggrin:


----------



## Dalecamino (Jun 21, 2014)

twhosking said:


> I just started turning in December and if made about 30 pens had them in a case in my truck which got broke into today and now got stolen. how frustrating as we all know here hand craftsmanship can never be replaced difficult day


 


William Menard said:


> twhosking, it is unfortunate that some people steal and feel they are entitled to something they didn't work for. Makes me sick. I will turn that negative into a positive, send me your address in a pvt message and I will mail you a pen kit and blank, let me know what bushings you have. Maybe if 29 other turners feel like I do then you will have 30 pens in no time.


 


mmyshrall said:


> William Menard said:
> 
> 
> > twhosking, it is unfortunate that some people steal and feel they are entitled to something they didn't work for. Makes me sick. I will turn that negative into a positive, send me your address in a pvt message and I will mail you a pen kit and blank, let me know what bushings you have. Maybe if 29 other turners feel like I do then you will have 30 pens in no time.
> ...


 


William Menard said:


> twhosking, can you send me your address so I can send you a few kits to help with the stupid and worthless thieves. I don't mind paying it forward to another pen turner.


 I am quite pleased, my thread brought you guys together. :biggrin: Something good came from it. No need to comment on the pen OR, even click the like button :biggrin: A lesser person might have objected. NOT me! It even inspired one to join the forum and, make his first post right here!:wink::biggrin: Sorry about the loss of your pen collection and, WELCOME....to the IAP!


----------

